# "Fields of Blood" Online Campaign?



## Tulon (Apr 13, 2005)

Greetings everyone!

Several months I have tried to establish a realm-based game using FoB-rules, collecting large amounts of background for a world to play on. Unfortunately I am not that familiar with the DnD-rules and wanted some help/substitute anyways, so I was looking out for co-gamemasters that might assist me. And - now this is the reason for this thread - found none that were willing to do so. I found myself unable to start the game and the whole project finally froze.

I have never given up the intention to one day give it a second try, though, since a project like this one just sounds too interesting to bury it once and for all.

My question now is: are there any people out there that might be willing to participate in an online-campaign of Fields of Blood? Especially needed are those who are firm with the system behind DnD and would be willing to act as gamemasters. Communications between everybody would run through a combination of e-mail, a message board I am able to provide and maybe the IRC if there are enough people interested in a chatroom.

Please also post any informations you have on already running online-campaigns of "Fields of Blood" - maybe the few players that are left from the first project (including myself) are able to join up there.

Thanks in advantage for any helpful responses!


----------



## Aznar Thrul (Apr 21, 2005)

I just got the FoB a few days ago, and am interested in this. I'll contact you on ICQ, so we can talk if you're still wanting to try this.


----------

